# Human amoxicillin



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I use human amoxicillin for my rats all amoxicillin does the same thing right? I'd just crush a bit off and disolve it in water would that work for their URI's instead of having ti order some for fish?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If your talking capsules it should be fine. I've heard many stories of people playing sick to get it from their doctor just to help out their sick rats.

As for the water, I wouldn't do that. I would mix it into some baby food, watered down syrup or honey, or even make medicine balls if possible.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright sweet Thanks! How much do I give them? They shouldn't need more than 1 capsule right?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It depends on the mg and the strength of it (is it 5%, 10%, ect). So you would need to look on the dosing chart for that information (http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/amoxicillin.php) (http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm)


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright thanks! I'm waiting to hear back from the friend who is giving it to me as to whether they're capsules or not. What happens if they're not?


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have problems taking large pills for myself. I bought a marble mortar and pestle set, to crush up the really big solid pills. You can find mortar and pestles online or in a store that sells kitchen supplies. They come in all sorts of materials like plastic, wood, metal, stone and ceramics. 
For crushing pills, I would recommend a smaller base and taller sides, as the pills tend not to crush easily and the pieces will fly around if your not careful. I personally own this one and it crushes pills well. You can find them online or in other stores for cheaper. 

Note, if you are using the mortar and pestle to crush solid amoxicillin, make sure to grind it thoroughly. When you think you are done, grind it some more. The more fine the powder, the better.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks guys! It's a capsule she can't take pills either haha


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

it's 500 mg though so im guessing i should give them like one granule or is there just no way at all they could take any of it?


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

http://ratfanclub.org/resp.html

I'd just follow those directions for mixing amoxicillin but since you're using 500 mg capsules instead of 250 mg then the doses would be halved.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

I dosed my sick baby with human doxycycline when I first got him at a pet store because he was very close to dying and it kept him alive long enough for me to find new medicine online, and now he's doing great I use this website for dosing though >> http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm I used a jewelry scale to weight out the medicine when it's not in capsule form. If you do have capsules you can do the math and dissolve it in water though. You'll have to know the weight of the rattie either way. If you don't have a syringe, 20 drops equals one milliliter. It says 10 milligrams per pound on here but if you click on the link you can go up to 50 mg. It really depends on the severity of the illness. I used fish amoxicillin and did 30 mg/pound and it helped my baby a lot along with his tylosin. Don't use the cc/lb if it is in capsule form, that's only for liquid amoxicillin. You'll have to figure out the ml/lb by yourself. If you need help with math or anything I'd be glad to help, just post on here the ratties weight and about of mg of amoxicillin per capsule. I'm not being mean, but even I need double checked sometimes. Me and my boyfriend argued about how much to give my baby, it turned out we came up with the same amount we just got to it different ways lol.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh n that's totally fine! Thank you so much! I actually really really suck at math so I really appreciate it! Thank you so much! I will definitely use your help when I get back home sunday!


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be looking forward to updates on sunday then! Hope your babies are doing good!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

SOrry this is the first bit of time ive had to breath and thik ive been really busy. I'm working on getting a scale here cause we dont even have a people scale much less a food scale...


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

It's fine, I've been really busy too, I check in here once or twice a day anyways though lol, although I should be doing homework. I get it done so might as well check lol.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

true very true i spend most of my time procrastinating my homework too


----------

